# Titanium hammers ?



## MUDFLAP (Nov 28, 2010)

If lighter is better, and i understand the increased velocity makes up for the lighter weight, why not just put a 16oz straight claw steel head on a longer handle, and save us $200, is there something im not getting ? ?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Titanium transfers less shock to the operator than steel.

Oh and it makes your erections harder and last longer.

If you experience an erection lasting longer than 4 hours while using a titanium hammer please contact the Guinness Book of World Records.


----------



## tardog (Feb 8, 2011)

My wife got me one for Christmas


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the hammer or the erection


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the hammer or the erection


Was typing the same thing and you beat me to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tardog (Feb 8, 2011)

BOTH...:thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Kool-Aid!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I must say, the one thing I _don't _like about the titanium is that it's brittle. You can't hit hardened steel with it (nail sets, cat's paws, etc...) I fractured the head on my first one & sent it in for a replacement---now I only use it for light duty trim type stuff. For framing, I love my Douglas.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The I-Beam handle is wayyy too fragile.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I currently have 3 14 oz Stiletto's. Paid $70 each for them.
Wish they had these 40 years ago.
I beat Cat's Paws & Flat bars with mine and have had no problems.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

MUDFLAP said:


> If lighter is better, and i understand the increased velocity makes up for the lighter weight, why not just put a 16oz straight claw steel head on a longer handle, and save us $200, is there something im not getting ? ?


The titaniums are framing hammers, a small 16oz steel head would not work right driving in 16d nails. I was never a fan of the titaniums, but I'm in the minority, you don't get the same striking power I have found.

What are you going to use these hammers for when putting in floors?


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree with Centerline on the Douglas hammers. They are the best. Just fits perfectly in your hand (or mine).


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Titanium transfers about 90 percent of force to the object being hit. 

Steel only transfers I think, about 20 percent. That's why the titanium hammer at 16oz. drives nails the same as a 22oz steel.

If you go to the Stileto web site they get into the details of it.

You can get a wood handled stileto for about $100.


----------



## aikenback (Jun 4, 2008)

The steel hammer transfers all the power to my thumb that i need.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

katoman said:


> Titanium transfers about 90 percent of force to the object being hit.
> 
> Steel only transfers I think, about 20 percent. That's why the titanium hammer at 16oz. drives nails the same as a 22oz steel.
> 
> ...


 

Ding ding ding......the man is correct about the theory.....not sure about the exact percentages. It's all ALL about energy transfer. Ti transfers much much more driving force to the nail then steel does. So you can drive the nail as fast or faster then a steel hammer....yet you're not wielding 28oz of steel around wreaking havoc on your joints. 

I've had many conversations with people who say there is no point in owning a titanium hammer.....but have NEVER actually used one at all or even enough to form a real opinion.

I will never go back to a steel hammer for nail pounding or wood adjustment. Steel only gets used for demo now..


I now own several Ti hammers....just because I like hammers. I use my 16oz ti Dalluge the most. It's modeled after the Douglas and is a great haammer. Less user fatigue but drives better then a heavier steel hammer.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Me too. My estwing only gets used for demo.

If my titanium is so good how come I'm not going to win the nailing contest? :blink:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have discussed this before about the titaniums. I personally don't buy into the BS about driving better blah blah. 

Simple physics states F=mA. And after watching the nail pounding contest entrants with the titanium hammers, I conclude that my theory is correct. Tap tap tap tap. I don't see any titaniums driving it home with one swing.

There, that should get things riled up :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

framerman said:


> I have discussed this before about the titaniums. I personally don't buy into the BS about driving better blah blah.
> 
> Simple physics states F=mA. And after watching the nail pounding contest entrants with the titanium hammers, I conclude that my theory is correct. Tap tap tap tap. I don't see any titaniums driving it home with one swing.
> 
> There, that should get things riled up :laughing:


That's because I'm not 220 lbs. :wallbash:


----------



## iHandy (Oct 10, 2007)

To build on what Framerman says:

kinetic energy = 1/2 x mass x velocity squared.

Maybe a lighter hammer could be swung faster and therefore hit with more kinetic energy than the heavier hammer?

Interesting about the energy transfer business of titanium vs steel. I want to investigate that a bit more...

Cheers


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Here you go http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=368066


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

i had a stilletoo graphite handle i really like i used it for about 10 yrs , until the head started to mushroom and they were american made then too , i sinced then bought a wood handle one i really dont like it much so it sits around ill probly end up giving it away , i have been using my dalluge alot more now i have had it for about 5yrs its a steel head wood handle 20 once , i think the quality of the stilletoo has gone way down since they are made in China now , but thats just my opinion


----------



## kingston (Dec 19, 2006)

jeffaah said:


> I will never go back to a steel hammer for nail pounding or wood adjustment. Steel only gets used for demo now..
> 
> 
> I now own several Ti hammers....just because I like hammers. I use my 16oz ti Dalluge the most. It's modeled after the Douglas and is a great haammer. Less user fatigue but drives better then a heavier steel hammer.


I have many hammers and have had many more. I also prefer the Dalluge Ti 16oz.


----------



## frinkbc (Feb 3, 2011)

i switched to titanium 6 yrs ago and ill never swing another steel hammer again! i have one for demo, one for framing and one for trim. i have not had the "elbow pain" for 6 yrs now.
it does seem to take a little bit longer to drive home a 16d but its a lot faster for me than wrapping my elbow and saying ouch ouch ouch all day long. i have mushroomed the head on one but id rather replace it than live in pain! a side note it really helped with carpel tunnel problems too.
wow after breading this it sounds like i need to spend more time selling and less time banging, im pretty beat up:laughing:


----------

